# تصنيع وحدة التحليل من الواح الاستانلس استيل 316 بالصوروالشرح



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ليوم معنا شرح لتجربة تصنيع وحدة انتاج وقود الماء 
من الواح الاستانلس استيل عيار 316 جودة

الرابط للفلم هنا
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zwh1XxfeQgA&feature=related 

اسمه هنا
HHO SWISS INOX SECOND CELL 13 PLATES 


وهنال تم استخدام الواح مقاس 5 سنتيمتر عرض
10 سنتيمتر طول
2ملليمتر سماكة
وعوازل بلاستك من الشرائط البلاستك

ومادة تشبه السيلكون

وبرطمان بلاستك

الصور 

1==
صورة تجميع الالواح والشراءط البلاستك بينها











2==
صورة الشريك البلاتسك المستخدم يباع بالمحلاب وعند قطع عيار السيارات










3==









4==
صورة الخلية المعدنية بعد التجميع 










5==

بعد التجميع 








6==
لاحظ التوصيلات 
هنا استخدم المجب على الاطراف والسالب فى النصف وباقى الالواح محايدة 
ولكن اعتقد ان الالواح المحايدة كثيرى مسبيا فى تلك التجربة












7==










8==
الشكل النهائي










تمت 






​


----------



## lila2003 (1 يونيو 2008)

شكرا كتيير غلبت حالك 
أنا والله خجلان صرت منك 
بس ماشاء الله شكله عندك ورشة 
أنا مش حقدر أكون بالدقة الي ابتشتغل فيها حضرتك بس ححاول 
لأنوا المعدن عندي مثلا مقصوص بالمقص الحديد فبتكون أطرافه فيها عوج وبيكون مرات في نوع من التحدب لكن أنا أسير بخطى ثابتة ان شاء الله 
سلام


----------



## أحمد السماوي (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 

ممكن لو ما في زحمه ..كمية الغاز المطلوبه لتشغيل سياره بسرعه ( 50 كم / ساعه ) واقصد بذلك الكميه بالصيغه ( لتر / ثانيه ) والسياره هي سياره صالون متوسطة الحجم ..أرجو تزويدي بالكميه لو توفرت لكم ..وتقبلو شكري وتقديري .


----------



## lila2003 (1 يونيو 2008)

أنا أضم صوتي الي صوت أحمد السماوي 
وأسأل إيضا هل استطاع أحد من القراء أن ينجح في تشغيل السيارة علي الماء 
وسآل آخر هل دائرة الرنين الموجودة في المنتديات لازمة ولا تعمل إلا بها أم يمكن الإستغناء عنها ولو مؤقتا 
وهل هي دائرة صحيحة ..؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يونيو 2008)

lila2003 قال:


> أنا أضم صوتي الي صوت أحمد السماوي
> وأسأل إيضا هل استطاع أحد من القراء أن ينجح في تشغيل السيارة علي الماء
> وسآل آخر هل دائرة الرنين الموجودة في المنتديات لازمة ولا تعمل إلا بها أم يمكن الإستغناء عنها ولو مؤقتا
> وهل هي دائرة صحيحة ..؟




نعم فى ناس نجحت و سجل الاختراع باسمهم

وفى بعض الجامعات العربية والسعودية 


ونجحوا وسجلت برائة الاختراع باسم الطلبة اللتى صنعوه 


ولكن يبقي السؤال الصحيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل اعلن احد المخترعين عن سر اختراعه بعد توثيقه باسمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وخاصة ان كان عربي 

وخاصة ان كان هناك من يسعى لافشاله وطمس معالمه

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ان اردت الاجابة 

فقديما قالوا التجربةو خير برهان


----------



## بوبرام (13 أغسطس 2009)

عذرا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يوجد اية صورة


----------



## hebaa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الصور غير ظاهرة


----------



## abdode (13 يناير 2010)

شكراً على ملف الفيديو

لكن للأسف الصور لا تظهر


----------



## Monatomic Gold (14 يناير 2010)

أود أن أضيف أن صاحب الفيديو رجل يعمل في صناعة الحديد الغير قابل للصدأ وله ورشته الخاصه و في تسجيل حديث لهذا الرجل على قناته الخاصة على اليو تيوب تبدو فيه ورشته الخاصة المجهزة بألا ت القطع الثمينة والتي تدل على ثرائه يعرض كل الخلايا التي قام بصنعها ويقول أنه محبط للغاية لأنه لم يصل إلى الخلية المثالية التي يبحث عنها فجميع الخلايا التي صنعها تستهلك أمبير عالي جدا وأن هناك أخرين على درجة عالية من الإحتراف في هذا المجال نجحوا في عمل خلايا ناجحة تحلل الماء على أمبير منخفض ومقبول وتنتج غاز الهيروكسي بشكل أفضل وذكر أسماؤهم وقال أن هناك إثنان هما القمة في هذا المجال ولديهم تصاميم لخلايا تنازلوا عنها لتصبح ملكية عامة لكل من أراد أن يصنعها الأول هو Bob Boyce والثاني هو S mack و أودأن أضيف هنا أن هذه النوعية من الخلايا تعمل بجانب الوقود العادي وأقصد محركات البنزين والديزل سواء في السيارات أو لتوليد الكهرباء 00 
لكن هناك نوعية أخرى من الخلايا تسمى خلايا الضغط وتعمل وفق منظومة محددة 00 من شأنها أدارة محركات الإحتراق الداخلي وحدها وبدون مساعدة من أي نوع وقود إحفوري معروف وأول من بنى هذه النوعيه من الخلايا هو Andrija Puharich اندريه بوهارشي وإستطاع أن يسير سيارته على الوقود الناتج من تحليل الماء وجاء وراؤه السيد Stanley Meyer صاحب السيارة البجي التي طاف بها داخل الولايات المتحدة ليعلن للناس أن الطاقة الرخيصة للغاية موجودة وبإمكان الجميع إن يحصل عليها وسعت المحطات التليفزيونيه لمقابلته وسجلت له بالفعل 00 عمل هذا الرجل على تسجيل براءات إختراعاته داخل الولايات المتحدة لكنها صنفت بحيث لا يستطيع إستغلالها تجاريا 000 وقبل نهاية حياته نجح في عمل نظام متكامل منخفض التكلفة يوفر الطاقة اللازمة لدفع وتسيير السيارات ووجد من يقوم بتمويل مشروعه إلا أنه أصيب بالتسمم بعد أن تناول وجبة في أحد المطاعم وتوفي في الحال000 والرجل الأخير الذي عمل نظاما يحاكي به نظام ستانلي ماير ونجح فيه هو السيد DaveLawton 
المعلومات عن الشخصيات الثلاثة الأخيرة متوفرة على شبكة المعلومات الدولية ويمكن لكل من أراد الإطلاع أن يبحث من خلال أدخال أسمائهم داخل أي محرك بحث سيجد أطنان من المعلومات المكتوبة والفديوهات00 
في النهاية أود أن أقول أنه لم تعد هناك أسرار 00 نعم هناك شركات إنطلقت بالفعل في كل مكان في العالم تعلن خدماتها وهناك أفراد متطوعين ليعطوا المعلومات بدون مقابل تراهم على مواقع عرض الفيديوهات الكثيرة تحت شعار إبني خليتك بنفسك 00 نعم إنهم يبينوا كل شئ بدأَ من بناء الخلية وإنتهاءا بالطريقة المثالية السالمة لتركيبها بسيارتك 000 
هل سمع أحدكم بمشروع التخرج الذي قدمه أحد طلبة كلية هندسة القاهرة والمسمى{ سيارة تعمل بالماء} وكان السبب في تخرجه بدرجة إمتياز000000 

وأن شاء الله على موعد ولقاء


----------



## محمد طعاني (16 يناير 2010)

الشكر لكل الاخوه المشاركين بهذا الموضوع والذين لا يبخلون على اخوانهم بالمعلومات
انا اعمل على ذلك ولاحظت من خلال تجربتي بان المعلومات عن وقود الماء فعلا صحيحه لكنني لم اجربها بعد على السياره لان عندي مشكله قد تكون بسيطه لمن لديه علم بالكهرباء
لقد قمت بتوصيل قطع ستانلس 10*5 سم على التوازي وتم وضعهم في وعاء مغلق وبدأ الغاز يخرج من الفتحه المخصصه لذلك--------(الكوابل مابين البطاريه و الخليه كانت بسماكة (6مم) الا ان حرارة الكوابل وخاصة الموجب بدات بالارتفاع الشديد والعازل البلاستيكي بدأ بالنصهار---------------
لهذا السبب لم استطع التكميل الا انني لم امل من ذلك رغم مراسلاتي على منتديات و لكن لم اجد بعد حلا

ان كان من بامكانه المساعده فلا يبخل علينا
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## masallam1 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المهندس محمد يحيى (21 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك أخي


----------

